# Christmas Day Bombing in Nashville?



## Marauder06 (Dec 25, 2020)

Anyone have more details?  This is literally close to home. 
Explosion that rocked Nashville on Christmas morning appears to be 'intentional act,' police say


----------



## RetPara (Dec 25, 2020)

Certainly not a good thing.  Fox News had a video of an overflight up.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2020)

Don’t know anything more than what’s out there currently. But... that’s a VBIED.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 25, 2020)

....there is information that the subject made sure the area would be cleared of people prior to detonation, but the details are not available yet to public. 

Sounds like a statement.....probably Domestic and not related to international terrorism.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2020)

The VBIED detonated at 0630, seemingly to reduce casualties due to foot traffic being low.

An audible warning from the car could also be heard prior to the explosion- telling people to evacuate.

SBY, I’m pulling the clip.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 25, 2020)

Almost like they've taken the PIRA MO and used it. Will be interesting if there was an associated statement with it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 25, 2020)

I would like to see what @racing_kitty says about the BDA.  Surprising their is not as much structural damage to buildings in such a tight area....curious what was probably used.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> I would like to see what @racing_kitty says about the BDA.  Surprising their is not as much structural damage to buildings in such a tight area....curious what was probably used.


There’s a traffic cam showing an RV they believe to be the vehicle that exploded.

I’m desperately trying to wait till we see some more information come out... because this whole incident is really making me tweak out a bit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> I’m desperately trying to wait till we see some more information come out... because this whole incident is really making me tweak out a bit.


Same.

Personal opinion...I am absolutely shocked that this has not happened already; I had it in my head that this would be rather routine after 9/11...and as available as guns are in the US, I was expecting pretty frequent terror related shootings as well.

For the most part, none of that took place.  I still do not understand why not.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 25, 2020)

If it's what I think is being alluded to, I'm surprised it took this long to happen. Hopefully I'm wrong but any other motive seems to be better.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 25, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> If it's what I think is being alluded to, I'm surprised it took this long to happen. Hopefully I'm wrong but any other motive seems to be better.



And what is being alluded to right now?

I'm not a fan of cryptic messages.


----------



## Brill (Dec 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> ...this whole incident is really making me tweak out a bit.



THIS raises my eyebrows because you are not an alarmist.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm saving my opinions until more comes out. 

I will say it's a goddamn shame...


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 25, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> And what is being alluded to right now?
> 
> I'm not a fan of cryptic messages.



Apologies if I misread the room, but it appeared to be politically motivated. I'll retract my opinion until more comes out.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2020)

lindy said:


> THIS raises my eyebrows because you are not an alarmist.


Yep. I’m gonna hold what I got here, but spending my time in and out of Portland and Seattle this past year has altered my optic a bit.

I will say that I am expecting this to be very, very complex.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 25, 2020)

With the ATT infrastructure building on 2nd avenue N being the probable target...anything from anti-government, anti-5G,  to upset employee...etc.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> With the ATT infrastructure building on 2nd avenue N being the probable target...anything from anti-government, anti-5G,  to upset employee...etc.


No gov buildings. No targets of sentimental value. No population centers.

Just a lot of businesses shut down due to government mandate.

Reports of human remains found near the blast center.

'Evacuate now. There is a bomb': Human remains reportedly found near explosion in Nashville that damaged 20 buildings, injured 3


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 25, 2020)

RV's cheap, space inside, decent access to put stuff inside. As for why?  Who owns the local area?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2020)

worth at least keeping an eye on until cleared.  

Cincinnati police investigate 'suspicious vehicle' left running near Federal building


----------



## Muppet (Dec 25, 2020)

Not surprised this is happening. As previously stated here, surprised it was not happening before. Left is calling it alt-right, right calling it antifa, I'm reading. Lol.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2020)

Pure speculation on my part, but I’m sitting here watching football and thinking it so I figured I might as well ask the question.

Isn’t this scenario similar to what the IRA did? Attempt to disrupt the government; yet also try to minimize collateral damage?

Minimize being the working word, they were not always successful.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 25, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> worth at least keeping an eye on until cleared.
> 
> Cincinnati police investigate 'suspicious vehicle' left running near Federal building


They just opened the streets again. 20 miles north of me.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> The VBIED detonated at 0630, seemingly to reduce casualties due to foot traffic being low.
> 
> An audible warning from the car could also be heard prior to the explosion- telling people to evacuate.
> 
> SBY, I’m pulling the clip.


WTF.  Dude appears to be casually walking his dog around the 3:20 mark; after the explosion.

No claims of responsibility yet?


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> WTF.  Dude appears to be casually walking his dog around the 3:20 mark; after the explosion.
> 
> No claims of responsibility yet?


I’m not seeing anything yet... anyone else?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> I’m not seeing anything yet... anyone else?


Not even any genuine speculation that I found on the Internet or Twitter as a whole.

Also really interesting to me… Really interesting to me that Trump is not at least tweeted “something”.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 25, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Pure speculation on my part, but I’m sitting here watching football and thinking it so I figured I might as well ask the question.
> 
> Isn’t this scenario similar to what the IRA did? Attempt to disrupt the government; yet also try to minimize collateral damage?
> 
> Minimize being the working word, they were not always successful.



The Provos (PIRA) did usually but not always IIRC. The offshoots didn't.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 25, 2020)

Will be interesting to see what the next day or two hold.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not even any genuine speculation that I found on the Internet or Twitter as a whole.
> 
> Also really interesting to me… Really interesting to me that Trump is not at least tweeted “something”.


Dude. Right?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> There’s a traffic cam showing an RV they believe to be the vehicle that exploded.
> 
> I’m desperately trying to wait till we see some more information come out... because this whole incident is really making me tweak out a bit.


My stressors jumped watching this.
Dry run?
FD racing in before scene secured.
Who?
Why?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Dame (Dec 25, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> No gov buildings. No targets of sentimental value. No population centers.
> 
> Just a lot of businesses shut down due to government mandate.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Buildings not targeted. No structural damage. Blast directed elsewhere and warnings issued.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 25, 2020)

Could be a number of things.

1. Home grown terror/militant group
2. Local business that was hurting due to COVID and this gives them an easy insurance payout

Any others that are realistic? Not likely a religious extremist group that we've been accustomed too unless it is a group like Army of God.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 25, 2020)

The blast took out a network hub of the public telephony system. 

The blast impact on the AT&T network center remain unlinked as investigators determine whether or not it was intentional impact (source: media coverage).


----------



## TYW27 (Dec 25, 2020)

I don’t know much of anything about bombs. Would an explosion of that size be able to take down air traffic control communications from that far away?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 25, 2020)

Andoni said:


> The blast took out a network hub of the public telephony system.
> 
> The blast impact on the AT&T network center remain unlinked as investigators determine whether or not it was intentional impact (source: media coverage).



This whole thing seems weird. PA system warning people to get out of the area. Then being powerful enough to knock out the AT&T comms hub through basically a concussive blast, but not powerful enough to blow up the adjacent buildings? Seems pretty planned out. 

However, if this was attempted to have a different result there wouldn't have been a PA Warning.  Still weird AF.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 25, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> This whole thing seems weird. PA system warning people to get out of the area. Then being powerful enough to knock out the AT&T comms hub through basically a concussive blast, but not powerful enough to blow up the adjacent buildings? Seems pretty planned out.
> 
> However, if this was attempted to have a different result there wouldn't have been a PA Warning.  Still weird AF.



I agree.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342674702440026112


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> They just opened the streets again. 20 miles north of me.


Hey man, no shit, keep your head down.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2020)

Login • Instagram


----------



## SternumSnatcher (Dec 26, 2020)

All very interesting thoughts. I’m not EOD, nor am I and Intel dude. So, I’m not super confident any of these theories have any credibility, but here are my thoughts.
1) from the camera angles I saw, I couldn’t see any cratering. Ok curious to see what the results of the BDA will show. Of note, what composition of the explosives will show, and that will tell us a LOT about the intent of the bombing. 
2) could it be a penetration test of emergency response protocols in Nashville? Is it a the first of multiple attacks? 
3) can AT&T be identified or ruled out as the target? If yes, that will give a lot of direction.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 26, 2020)

The audible voice warning is the sticky wicket for me.  Any and all theories are suspect until that part is explained.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 26, 2020)

That point leads me to think of more of a statement...what statement is not known....or just the statement in his head (?). And someone who wanted to keep casualties at a minimum...

As far as the ATT building...it's the only thing on the street that isn't a small business...and it's a huge communication hub, disrupting that would be a good target.


----------



## SternumSnatcher (Dec 26, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> That point leads me to think of more of a statement...what statement is not known....or just the statement in his head (?). And someone who wanted to keep casualties at a minimum...
> 
> As far as the ATT building...it's the only thing on the street that isn't a small business...and it's a huge communication hub, disrupting that would be a good target.


Fair point about AT&T, but what’s the end game is the real question. Probe security protocols? Test HME effectiveness? Is there something at that specific location to try and destroy/knock offline (likely won’t ever know)?


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 26, 2020)

Don't think too deep into this, it could be nothing more than a nut job who thinks ATT is in his brain, ex-employee....etc.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 26, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Don't think too deep into this, it could be nothing more than a nut job who thinks ATT is in his brain, ex-employee....etc.


Yep. Currently, there are so many groups with agendas out there that could be massaged to fit into this scenario that it's almost too hard to even guestimate the intent. In situations like these, you just start with the physical evidence and work backwards as to the who and further down the road comes the why. Patience my friends....


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 26, 2020)

No claim of responsibility is more worry some, anyone taking credit yet?


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 26, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> No claim of responsibility is more worry some, anyone taking credit yet?


Domestic terrorists don’t usually claim credit.  Not if they don’t want to get caught


----------



## Grunt (Dec 26, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> No claim of responsibility is more worry some, anyone taking credit yet?


I haven't seen anything so far that could remotely fit someone taking claim as of yet. The thing about this incident in particular is that it could fit so many different agendas and variables. I completely agree that the failure to have someone claim it is the biggest issue for me as well. However, I suspect that "they" know that whoever makes the claim would also help "guide" the investigation in their direction. We shall eventually see!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 26, 2020)

50 years later and my blast injuries still ache watching videos like that...right up through my core like a spear.



Blizzard said:


> WTF.  *Dude appears to be casually walking his dog around the 3:20 mark; after the explosion.*
> 
> No claims of responsibility yet?



Yes, was that strange or what? It was too soon to be a bomb dog and handler...And in any case I don't think any dog team would've strolled through a kill zone that way. Good thing there wasn't a secondary.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342586114771714048
Kind of an interesting thread, kinda not as we have a lot of powerful brains in this thread already looking at this. 

I find his inference to the IRA bombing in 1996 interesting. However, I don't think it is a good parallel. The IRA was still killing people in 1993. Yet in 1996 two people were still killed with hundreds injured so it really doesn't hold much water for me. 

Parallel to McVeigh is also interesting, but this seems a bit more calculated, however the personal motive is still completely open for me as there wasn't any follow up unless there was a major heist in the area that has yet to be reported? `

Again, it's weird.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 26, 2020)

Gonna be some old guy who is very anti govt right now, election and all...but not really part of any group....just has that kind of feeling.....I'm guessing tho.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 26, 2020)

Police reported have ID'd a person of interest; haven't released name or info publicly. Could it be the person walking the dog?  Or is it the remains they found?

Also of interest is the report of shots fired call in the area prior to the blast.  To lure police?  Do the remains found have anything to do with the shots fired?

If police were the target, then why the audible warning?  Didn't want to hurt civilians? Didn't want to hurt anyone...got him/herself into a situation they couldn't get out of?

Will be interesting to see if the remains are those of the bomber/the person driving the RV.

As everyone has said, lots of strange things with this one. Then again, often times crazy doesn't make sense.

Person of interest identified in connection to Nashville bombing


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 26, 2020)

Conspiracy on Twitter is that ATT got a contract to do some forensic auditing of dominion voting machines and that many of the machines are getting transported there this week


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 26, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Gonna be some old guy who is very anti govt right now, election and all...but not really part of any group....just has that kind of feeling.....I'm guessing tho.


Person of interest identified as 63 year old Nashville resident, Anthony Quinn Warner...and he owns an RV similar to the one released in photos.

LIVE AT 1PM: Authorities to give update on Nashville explosion


----------



## Andoni (Dec 26, 2020)

This is a Facebook live press conference, FBI and ATF and Mayor, going on, now. 15 minutes into it. 

https://m.facebook.com/FoxNews/videos/fbi-holds-press-conference-on-nashville-explosion/2761923460713486/


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 26, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Conspiracy on Twitter is that ATT got a contract to do some forensic auditing of dominion voting machines and that many of the machines are getting transported there this week



Lin Wood has destroyed a reputation he spent 30 years building all inside of a month.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 26, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Lin Wood has destroyed a reputation he spent 30 years building all inside of a month.



You could replace a Lin Wood's with many names as it relates to twitter


----------



## TYW27 (Dec 26, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Person of interest identified as 63 year old Nashville resident, Anthony Quinn Warner...and he owns an RV similar to the one released in photos.
> 
> LIVE AT 1PM: Authorities to give update on Nashville


I didn’t hear that at all during the live news conference just now. Where is CBS getting that information?


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 26, 2020)

TYW27 said:


> I didn’t hear that at all during the live news conference just now. Where is CBS getting that information?


Not just CBS, that's just the link I choose to use. It's being widely reported:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342919594911129602


----------



## Dame (Dec 26, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Person of interest identified as 63 year old Nashville resident, Anthony Quinn Warner...and he owns an RV similar to the one released in photos.
> 
> LIVE AT 1PM: Authorities to give update on Nashville explosion


Does he have a medium sized dog?


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 26, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342586114771714048
> Kind of an interesting thread, kinda not as we have a lot of powerful brains in this thread already looking at this.
> 
> I find his inference to the IRA bombing in 1996 interesting. However, I don't think it is a good parallel. The IRA was still killing people in 1993. Yet in 1996 two people were still killed with hundreds injured so it really doesn't hold much water for me.
> ...



He even said that this wasn't like the PIRA and he provided that for historic context. 

How is this more calculated than McVeigh?


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 26, 2020)

This is an EXTREMELY interesting event.

FAA declares skies around Nashville bombing site as ‘National Defense Airspace’

I’ll see if I can pull an additional Instagram post. Seems that they have a person of interest.

Looks like it won’t post. It’s linked here for you people with Insta. 

For the attached pic- I don’t subscribe to and I am not supporting any theory on this, at all. It mentions a link to the Dominion voting systems, and I don’t know if that’s valid.


----------



## SternumSnatcher (Dec 26, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Police reported have ID'd a person of interest; haven't released name or info publicly. Could it be the person walking the dog?  Or is it the remains they found?
> 
> Also of interest is the report of shots fired call in the area prior to the blast.  To lure police?  Do the remains found have anything to do with the shots fired?
> 
> ...


Good points raised. Often times crazy doesn’t make sense being the best. My initial thought was the “shots fired” call was an anonymous tip by the perpetrator to start things (could be one of many reasons), but like someone said earlier, we could be too creative and it just be an angry ex employee.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 26, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> This is an EXTREMELY interesting event.
> 
> FAA declares skies around Nashville bombing site as ‘National Defense Airspace’
> 
> ...


There is a TFR over the immediate area.  This is not unusual in this circumstance.  Here's a link to the NOTAM:
0/8709 NOTAM Details


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 26, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> There is a TFR over the immediate area.  This is not unusual in this circumstance.  Here's a link to the NOTAM:
> 0/8709 NOTAM Details


Awesome, thanks for linking.


----------



## TYW27 (Dec 26, 2020)

SternumSnatcher said:


> Good points raised. Often times crazy doesn’t make sense being the best. My initial thought was the “shots fired” call was an anonymous tip by the perpetrator to start things (could be one of many reasons), but like someone said earlier, we could be too creative and it just be an angry ex employee.


No, the shots fired was a legitimate report. There are a few articles where witnesses stated they woke up to hearing gunfire. Whether it was a recording or live gunfire remains to be seen.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 26, 2020)

Old dude with an RV. Didn't want to kill anybody but probably did. If in fact this is not a Richard Jewell rush-to-judgement, I'm guessing lone wolf disgruntled weirdo.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 26, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> There is a TFR over the immediate area.  This is not unusual in this circumstance.  Here's a link to the NOTAM:
> 0/8709 NOTAM Details


I think the guy with the dog was a local just unassing the AO, some of us can't run anymore. 

The TFR keeps media helicopters away.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 26, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> I think the guy with the dog was a local just unassing the AO, some of us can't run anymore.
> 
> The TFR keeps media helicopters away.


Agreed.  Keeps gawkers away as well.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 26, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> I think the guy with the dog was a local just unassing the AO, some of us can't run anymore.
> 
> The TFR keeps media helicopters away.



And, I would assume, private drones. Like when a President visits.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 26, 2020)

Major outlets reporting possible suicide bombing; seeing some social media claiming they’ve captured a person of interest.

No links on purpose, I can’t verify either way.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 26, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Major outlets reporting possible suicide bombing; seeing some social media claiming they’ve captured a person of interest.
> 
> No links on purpose, I can’t verify either way.



I have been having trouble finding anyone, but CBS to even name the suspect. Of major outlets.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 26, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> And, I would assume, private drones. Like when a President visits.


For drones, it provides prosecution capability if you catch who's' flying them, but there's nothing stopping anyone from flying with one (except on DJI drones, and even that's only if you are internet connected).


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 26, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> For drones, it provides prosecution capability if you catch who's' flying them, but there's nothing stopping anyone from flying with one (except on DJI drones, and even that's only if you are internet connected).



DJI is different because? Honestly, I know little about drones except the USSS issuing orders ahead of Presidential visits.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone watch Manhunt: Deadly Games on Netflix? This could easily turn out to be the same thing.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 26, 2020)

The Scientology Group is behind all this with Jehovah Witness’s financial support.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 26, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> DJI is different because? Honestly, I know little about drones except the USSS issuing orders ahead of Presidential visits.


DJI has built in programming that makes it almiat impossible to fly in restricted zones. The drone will turn back when too close no matter what you do. It takes actually contacting them and showing your approval by X agency to get around it for normal civilian use.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 27, 2020)

If it hasn't already been said paging @racing_kitty 

?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 27, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> The Scientology Group is behind all this with Jehovah Witness’s financial support.



Nothing would surprise me. Scientology just opened a snow ski resort in _Florida_. That's how nefarious they are.

Real Snow. Real Fun!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 27, 2020)

How long after the first WUO bombing did they claim responsibility?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 27, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> How long after the first WUO bombing did they claim responsibility?



If you’re referring to the Weather Underground, IIRC, they would claim responsibility within hours or days. They were diligent “signers” of their work and it’s too bad more of those anarchistic fuckers didn’t blow themselves up.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 27, 2020)

Mmm....

Box truck playing audio 'similar' to that in Nashville explosion shuts down highway​
Box truck playing audio 'similar' to that in Nashville explosion shuts down highway


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 27, 2020)

UPDATE (3:50 P.M. 12/27/20): The sheriff’s department says no explosives were found and the vehicle is being towed from the scene.

Suspicious box truck prompts road closure, police response


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh for fucks sake.  If I hear or read one more ‘rational’ person on the internet try to explain why this bombing is tied to AT&T, Joe Biden’s brother-in-law and the Dominion voting machines I might just have a aneurism.  Add to that the “fact” that the FBI is covering this up as well...come on kitten, figure it out.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh for fucks sake.  If I hear or read one more ‘rational’ person on the internet try to explain why this bombing is tied to AT&T, Joe Biden’s brother-in-law and the Dominion voting machines I might just have a aneurism.  Add to that the “fact” that the FBI is covering this up as well...come on kitten, figure it out.


Dominion,  China Joe, FBI, AT&T, are all in this.
😝


----------



## Brill (Dec 27, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Suspicious box truck prompts road closure, police response



I remember when the media claimed the DC sniper was thought to be driving around in a white box truck.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh for fucks sake.  If I hear or read one more ‘rational’ person on the internet try to explain why this bombing is tied to AT&T, Joe Biden’s brother-in-law and the Dominion voting machines I might just have a aneurism.  Add to that the “fact” that the FBI is covering this up as well...come on kitten, figure it out.



Don't worry @Ooh-Rah , this just as real as the moon landing. Which was faked by the way.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 27, 2020)

Gunz said:


> If you’re referring to the Weather Underground, IIRC, they would claim responsibility within hours or days. They were diligent “signers” of their work and it’s too bad more of those anarchistic fuckers didn’t blow themselves up.



Yes, and agreed. I was just curious due to similarities.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 27, 2020)

lindy said:


> I remember when the media claimed the DC sniper was thought to be driving around in a white box truck.


I lived there at that time. That was not a joke (I am not saying you're making a joke, I am saying the National Capital Region was for real gripped in fear until they caught them.)

The lines at the gas stations on base were (no shit) 1.5 miles long, because they were shooting people getting gas.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 28, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> I lived there at that time. That was not a joke (I am not saying you're making a joke, I am saying the National Capital Region was for real gripped in fear until they caught them.)
> 
> The lines at the gas stations on base were (no shit) 1.5 miles long, because they were shooting people getting gas.




Crazy what a person and a rifle can do to the bottom line of social norms.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 28, 2020)

Just like the Vegas shooting, we have to accept that some people are idiots.  We should have no need to decipher the motive.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 28, 2020)

Er what? The motive is important in this case because it could indicate that a segment of the anti 5g people have become radicalised. I don't think a comparison to the Vegas killer is a fair one.


----------



## Brill (Dec 28, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> I lived there at that time. That was not a joke (I am not saying you're making a joke, I am saying the National Capital Region was for real gripped in fear until they caught them.)
> 
> The lines at the gas stations on base were (no shit) 1.5 miles long, because they were shooting people getting gas.


That was my point: the entire DC metro area was in fear and the media profited off that fear. Remember the shock when they were arrested in that truck parking area on I-70 in a large blue sedan while news helicopters followed white box trucks around the beltway?

Separately, at least nobody is advocating defunding police now.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 28, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Er what? The motive is important in this case because it could indicate that a segment of the anti 5g people have become radicalised. I don't think a comparison to the Vegas killer is a fair one.


We have plenty of radicals of all stripes with evil intent, most of them not savvy enough to build bombs, or ballsy enough to load up with weapons and shoot into crowds. 

Comparison to Vegas not fair because he didn't kill hundreds of people, but the true reasons behind what they did will probably never really be known. ATM, it doesn't look like Nashville guy was part of anything bigger, by that I mean group wise. Could change, but as of now just another wack-job, just like the Vegas shooter.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 28, 2020)

Nashville bombing suspect Anthony Quinn Warner was giving away property, claimed he was retiring, sick: report

This just gets stranger and stranger. Gave his car to an ex, gave his house away to a stranger in Los Angeles.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 28, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Nashville bombing suspect Anthony Quinn Warner was giving away property, claimed he was retiring, sick: report
> 
> This just gets stranger and stranger. Gave his car to an ex, gave his house away to a stranger in Los Angeles.



I'm waiting to see if this was some sort of political statement, because this really seems like it's trending that way.

The giving away of property matches with a common indicator of planned suicide, and the audible warning/location/time of the explosion seemed designed to limit (physical) harm to others.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 28, 2020)

So I was in Northern Alabama on Christmas day, about two hours or so south of Nashville.   Our extended family has AT&T, and after the attack, none of us had service.  Like... at all.  Wifi and house phone still worked, so we were able to have comms, but it was very interesting that cell service was completely down.  It was down all Christmas Day, and when we started driving home the day after Chrismas, we didn't have cell service again until we got outside of Chattanooga. 

I don't know if the outages were related to the attack on the AT&T hub in Nashville, but for purposes of this discussion I'm assuming that they were.  If that is the case, then there is an extraordinary lack of resiliency in our cell comms, at least in AT&T.  An attack like this--in only one location, against only one hub--shouldn't have dropped comms over such a large area, IMO.  That's pretty bad contingency planning.

Also, since ammo is like unobtainium up north where we now live, my daughter and I stopped off at the Bass Pro Shops mega-store just outside of Knoxville on our drive home.  Oh they had ammo, all right, just in calibers for weapons I have literally never owned (28 gauge shotgun, 7.62 x 54 rifle) or for guns I will probably never need to  buy ammo for again (12 gauge bird shot).  I was prepared to drop a lot of money in the store and was considering buying another gun, but their credit card system was down and they were only accepting cash.  Since I'm no longer in the habit of carrying a gangster-sized wad of cash with me anymore, I ended up buying nothing. and left feeling pretty annoyed.  I bring this vignette up because I later wondered if the credit card issue might be tied in with the attack on the AT&T hub as well.  I think this is far less likely, as I've been in plenty of stores over the years  when their card readers went down.  But still, for a company like Bass Pro to not be able to take credit cards at one of its flagships stores on the day after Christmas... again, very bad contingency planning.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 28, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> So I was in Northern Alabama on Christmas day, about two hours or so south of Nashville.   Our extended family has AT&T, and after the attack, none of us had service.  Like... at all.  Wifi and house phone still worked, so we were able to have comms, but it was very interesting that cell service was completely down.  It was down all Christmas Day, and when we started driving home the day after Chrismas, we didn't have cell service again until we got outside of Chattanooga.
> 
> I don't know if the outages were related to the attack on the AT&T hub in Nashville, but for purposes of this discussion I'm assuming that they were.  If that is the case, then there is an extraordinary lack of resiliency in our cell comms, at least in AT&T.  An attack like this--in only one location, against only one hub--shouldn't have dropped comms over such a large area, IMO.  That's pretty bad contingency planning.
> 
> Also, since ammo is like unobtainium up north where we now live, my daughter and I stopped off at the Bass Pro Shops mega-store just outside of Knoxville on our drive home.  Oh they had ammo, all right, just in calibers for weapons I have literally never owned (28 gauge shotgun, 7.62 x 54 rifle) or for guns I will probably never need to  buy ammo for again (12 gauge bird shot).  I was prepared to drop a lot of money in the store and was considering buying another gun, but their credit card system was down and they were only accepting cash.  Since I'm not longer in the habit of carrying a gangster-sized wad of cash with me anymore, I ended up buying nothing. and left feeling pretty annoyed.  I bring this vignette up because I later wondered if the credit card issue might be tied in with the attack on the AT&T hub as well.  I think this is far less likely, as I've been in plenty of stores over the years  when their card readers went down.  But still, for a company like Bass Pro to not be able to take credit cards at one of its flagships stores on the day after Christmas... again, very bad contingency planning.



If the credit card system was down, depending on the store usually the internet is also down. So they have intranet capabilities for single store stock accounting but they can't communicate outside.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 28, 2020)

Disregard. Talking in circles and word vomiting.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Dec 28, 2020)

I’ll try to find the link again, but they interviewed the guy’s neighbors. They had nothing but positive things to say about him. They said he wasn’t political, wasn’t religious, and was extremely nice to animals so they weren’t surprised he played audio to evacuate the area. They also said that he was a computer guru and his house was surrounded by security cameras and he additionally had a large antena attached to his house. About two months ago he built a fence and moved his RV inside because “he was worried people were trying to break into it”. *Sounds very kill dozer to me* Some internet sleuths have linked him to anti-5G content, and how it’s being used to spy on the US people.

Sadly, it seems like a nice old guy (because he evacuated, rather than taking others with him) that had too much time alone with his thoughts and no one to steer him right.
Edit to add killdozer bit.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 28, 2020)

JedisonsDad said:


> They had nothing but positive things to say about him. They said he wasn’t political, wasn’t religious, and was extremely nice to animals





JedisonsDad said:


> *Sounds very kill dozer to me*



Having been to Granby and spoken with locals about the killdozer guy, I can say most of his neighbors thought he was a wacked-out prick.

Comparisons aside, your comment does make me wonder about the mental faculties of the bomber though.

Killdozer dude was hearing "the voice of God" tell him to take revenge on the town and those who had wronged him; maybe there may be a similar dementia/schizophrenia type cause here.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Dec 28, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Having been to Granby and spoken with locals about the killdozer guy, I can say most of his neighbors thought he was a wacked-out prick.
> 
> Comparisons aside, your comment does make me wonder about the mental faculties of the bomber though.
> 
> Killdozer dude was hearing "the voice of God" tell him to take revenge on the town and those who had wronged him; maybe there may be a similar dementia/schizophrenia type cause here.


I might have not punctuated correctly, but I was referring to him moving the RV behind a fence, most likely to prepare it, as the kill dozer reference. Not his neighbors opinions on him.

I think it’s Netflix that has a documentary on the dozer guy, and yeah, he seemed like an abrasive ass.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 29, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> So I was in Northern Alabama on Christmas day, about two hours or so south of Nashville.   Our extended family has AT&T, and after the attack, none of us had service.  Like... at all.  Wifi and house phone still worked, so we were able to have comms, but it was very interesting that cell service was completely down.  It was down all Christmas Day, and when we started driving home the day after Chrismas, we didn't have cell service again until we got outside of Chattanooga.
> 
> I don't know if the outages were related to the attack on the AT&T hub in Nashville, but for purposes of this discussion I'm assuming that they were.  If that is the case, then there is an extraordinary lack of resiliency in our cell comms, at least in AT&T.  An attack like this--in only one location, against only one hub--shouldn't have dropped comms over such a large area, IMO.  That's pretty bad contingency planning.
> 
> Also, since ammo is like unobtainium up north where we now live, my daughter and I stopped off at the Bass Pro Shops mega-store just outside of Knoxville on our drive home.  Oh they had ammo, all right, just in calibers for weapons I have literally never owned (28 gauge shotgun, 7.62 x 54 rifle) or for guns I will probably never need to  buy ammo for again (12 gauge bird shot).  I was prepared to drop a lot of money in the store and was considering buying another gun, but their credit card system was down and they were only accepting cash.  Since I'm no longer in the habit of carrying a gangster-sized wad of cash with me anymore, I ended up buying nothing. and left feeling pretty annoyed.  I bring this vignette up because I later wondered if the credit card issue might be tied in with the attack on the AT&T hub as well.  I think this is far less likely, as I've been in plenty of stores over the years  when their card readers went down.  But still, for a company like Bass Pro to not be able to take credit cards at one of its flagships stores on the day after Christmas... again, very bad contingency planning.





ThunderHorse said:


> If the credit card system was down, depending on the store usually the internet is also down. So they have intranet capabilities for single store stock accounting but they can't communicate outside.



This is troubling. On a similar note, the Russians were doing flyovers and strange operations such as having their agents walk around in circles right above our underground fiber optic node hubs. Don't know if it's still going on.

Russian Consulate San Fran


----------



## AWP (Dec 29, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> An attack like this--in only one location, against only one hub--shouldn't have dropped comms over such a large area, IMO.  That's pretty bad contingency planning.



For a second I thought you were talking about the DoD...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 29, 2020)

AWP said:


> For a second I thought you were talking about the DoD...


I mean...


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 30, 2020)

Damn! A girl can’t take a Christmas break without shit happening. 🤣

I’m at work, so it’ll be later on before I can wade through this and put in my two cents’ worth. I will say that it was a head scratcher from the jump, for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 30, 2020)

RK to the rescue!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> RK to the rescue!!!


----------



## TYW27 (Dec 31, 2020)

Did anyone else notice that the RV broadcast message changed to “stay clear of this vehicle” when the Nashville Police walked near it while evacuating 2nd Avenue? That was freaking creepy. See 2:06






Looks like dude was not just using a recording but Microsoft Anna and manually using it to create messages. That’s my thought anyway.


----------

